# trmper albino x enigma het bell?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

asabove i know more questions!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

1 copy Enigma het bell (more likely) x T_Albino =

25% Enigma het T_Albino and B_Albino,
25% Enigma het T_Albino,
25% Normal het T_Albino and B_Albino,
25% Normal het T_Albino

2 copy Enigma het Bell x T_Albino = 

50% Enigma het T_Albino and B_Albino,
50% Enigma het T_Albino.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks im looking for single copy enigma due to the problems being associated mainly with the twos!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> thanks im looking for single copy enigma due to the problems being associated mainly with the twos!


There is no proof homozygous Enigmas have more problems. Also you cannot tell visually whether the animal is heterozygous or homozygous for enigma.

The only way to guarantee a heterozygous enigma is to buy one from an Enigma x Non-enigma pairing.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

MrMike said:


> There is no proof homozygous Enigmas have more problems. Also you cannot tell visually whether the animal is heterozygous or homozygous for enigma.
> 
> The only way to guarantee a heterozygous enigma is to buy one from an Enigma x Non-enigma pairing.


 
I agree, I have one of each and whilst they dont seem to have the circleing shaking problem, they both need assisted feeding....


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

im going for a enigma non enigma pairing offspring am im currently searching for a adult enigma ao im hoping any problems would of shown!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

amyloveys said:


> im going for a enigma non enigma pairing offspring am im currently searching for a adult enigma ao im hoping any problems would of shown!


I was looking for another adult male, as my male was not eating and I thought he would not make breeding wait this season, my reshearch led me to CPR they have adult males @69.95 apparantly


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> my reshearch led me to CPR they have adult males @69.95 apparantly


SSShhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: only messin`!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> I was looking for another adult male, as my male was not eating and I thought he would not make breeding wait this season, my reshearch led me to CPR they have adult males @69.95 apparantly


Yep, within 18 -24 months they've lost 93% of their orginal value. Pretty mad huh?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Yep, within 18 -24 months they've lost 93% of their orginal value. Pretty mad huh?


Yep, so the lesson long term, is stick to the recessives for a chance to get your money back!!!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Yep, within 18 -24 months they've lost 93% of their orginal value. Pretty mad huh?


 
I paid £300 for mine last June July time but I did not want to take delivery until the September Ihs show, even by then they had dropped in value, its unfortunate he wont be heavy enough to breed until the end of this season (if at all this year) but sometime plans go wrong, however although the £70 quid one's a CPR are bell enigmas, I don’t think they are the quality of mine he’s go two red eyes and has very good colouring, the one's at CPR are really good value. in the end I’ve decided to wait for my man to grow, if I had to buy him now I would still put a value on him between £100 - £150 depending on how keen the buyer was and how desperate the seller was, so the values down 50% -66.6% of course if you paid a Grand the year befor you be feeling a bit sick now


When mated to the two females I bought to go with him, a Macksnow Bell and a Bell Sunglow, I should get nice offspring and they should be quick sellers, but the main thing I’m looking for is to produce the best looking healthy hatchlings


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

yes they are 69.99 at cpr im half tempted on the tug snow eclipse enigma het albino now though


----------

